# Ferruginous Hawk



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

I went for a drive the other day just outside of Cedar City, and was lucky enough to see this guy perched close to the roadside. I was able to capture this out of the window of my car:










There was a car approaching behind me so I pulled over after snapping the picture. The hawk remained perched there until I got out of my car. I got a decent shot of him in the air:


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Sweet shot!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That's a great pic.

It's been a good winter for Ferugs in Rich County UT and Uinta County WY too.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Nice! Those are some great shots! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## nate1031 (Jul 2, 2008)

Nice! My favorite hawk.


----------

